# monitor shows " Gestion Alim"



## sadhukishan (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a problem with my LG TFT monitor. 
As soon as I connect it to the input signal it shows "Gestion Alim".
That's it gone, not able to get what's that mean.

Help me!!!!!!!!

Regards,
Sadhu


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Since it was a LG monitor I figured we were dealing with a non English message. If you Google Gestion Alim all the hits are in French and guess what the translation is that you get -- Food Management.  However, I would assume it means something along the lines of no signal or can't display the resolution etc. Could you give some background on this. New monitor? Any changes you made to your system? Or any other helpful info? Or does everything work? For example I get a "no signal message" briefly when I turn my system on or it is booting into Windows.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

The terms means "Power Management" Jazz


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I thought Food Management might have been a bit off.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL norton. It was a good attempt however. You must be hungry. Jazz


----------



## sadhukishan (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Norton,
Yes, that's a new monitor. It was working fine before. Because of virus that affected the system, I just reinstalled the OS, and then gone!!!!!!!. It shows the message "Gestion Alim" when I connect it to the signal cable. Any help appreciated.

Regards,
Sadhu


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Assume the message is telling us that there is no signal or something similar and that the OS install is unrelated (and that the assumptions are correct  ) Check the cable connection from the monitor to the video adapter. If you have both a video card and an onboard video adapter make sure it's plugged into the right one. Are comfortable looking inside the case?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm also wondering why you say you had a virus? What was happening to the system when you had to re-install your OS? Were you receiving error messages, boot problems? I ask because I'm wondering if you weren't having signs of another type of failure that was pending in the system and you're associating it with a virus. Let us know what type of system, how old, and if you've tested it for possible hardware failures before you did your reformat and install? Let us know...Jazz


----------



## sadhukishan (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi, 

the reason why I need ti reinstall the OS is the virus. When I open any executables the system just restarts itself, so I reinstalled the OS which is corrected. Now even when I started my PC after that it was running fine the first day, but on second restart the next day, its gone.....
Now PC is a just 4 months old.

Regards,
Sadhu


----------

